# mixing cichlids with other fish



## mileshs95 (Sep 24, 2011)

hello everyone, i was curious if there are any cichlids that i can put in a tank with a red tailed shark and an opaline gourami (both juvenile)? it is a 3ft long tank. i think cichlids are so cool and i would love to have some in my tank. i am also planning to put my bristlenose pleco in the tank when he gets a little bigger. thanks!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Cichlids occur in varying water parameters, some requiring soft acidic water, some slightly basic, and some hard to very hard. So knowing your tap water parameters will help us narrow down options. In all cases they require sufficient space for territories, so you may only manage a couple in a 3-foot tank.

Aside from that, gourami and cichlids do not usually get along; both are territorial. Depends upon the species of course, so I'll leave this for now until we know the water.

The Red Tailed Shark is probably going to be trouble at some point. You can find our more in the profile, click on the shaded name.

Byron.


----------



## mileshs95 (Sep 24, 2011)

that's what i figured. it's a shame, cichlids are very cool fish


----------



## mileshs95 (Sep 24, 2011)

do you think i could put a black convict cichlid in the tank?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

mileshs95 said:


> do you think i could put a black convict cichlid in the tank?


On its own; check the profile, click the shaded name.


----------

